# Too old to really get into it?



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

I will be turning 48 in November. I live in the Houston, Tx. area.
A few days ago a traded an old laptop that I no longer used for an old MTB that was getting used either. It's a 2000 Kona Blast and it is in great shape.
It's at the LBS now getting a complete tune up, chain replacement, and new cables.
I've been watching a ton of YouTube videos on skills and various rides and I'm wondering if I'm too old to really get into it? It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?
Of course I have no plans to fly 30ft though the air or drop off some 10 ft boulders but riding on some trails looks fun.
What is that called, XC (cross country), or single track?? What's the difference?
Guess I need to make sure my insurance is paid up! :thumbsup:


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

naw,its never too late,i started back on a mountain bike at 48 and managed to win the first race i entered at 50,indeed i beat the entire field on a rigid steel singlespeed i rode to the race and rode home afterward...
its like anything,put in the time and you will be rewarded...find someone to ride with,you'll learn those skills much faster watching someone actually riding where you are,nothing better than a more skilled but patient friend to ride with...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Absolutely not too old. I know a couple of guys who started mountain biking a bit older than you and they rip!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My father started snowboarding the winter after his 80th birthday. My wife started mountain biking at age 58 and she ice climbed for the first (and last, no doubt!) time in Alaska about 2 weeks ago at 63. You're not even old enough to be on this board  Shut up and ride!


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I started a long time ago, but basically rode very little, and never on a serious mountain bike until until last year. I'm 59, does that answer your question?


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

still not sure, watch this Watch: ?Are you too old to mountain bike?? | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

AS Three Days Grace may say...it's not too late, it's never too late.


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

armii said:


> still not sure, watch this [url=http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb
> 
> That is a great video! Thanks for posting!
> My bikes at the shop getting tuned up, Monday can't get here quick enough!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Nice vid, good intro. I prefer riding in the back country and mountains more than urban feature/flow trails so that's what I do. Great way to see the outdoors, much more range than hiking. I probably have low T...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sirgringo said:


> What is that called, XC (cross country), or single track?? What's the difference?
> Guess I need to make sure my insurance is paid up! :thumbsup:


Single track is the trail itself, single refers to how many wheels wide it will accommodate so single track means it will accommodate a bike or motorcycle (or unicycle) as opposed to double track which means it has two parallel "paths" for a vehicle two wheels wide, such as a jeep or 4x4 or car.

XC is the type of mountain biking trail, it could be single or double track or a combination. XC bikes usually have less travel and are better climbers (though advances in suspension and geometry have lessened this), the trails aren't as rough such as really big rocks (hence the need for less travel) and shouldn't have big drops.

You're not too old. Watching a lot of the videos, you may be lead to believe that it is all about big jumps and getting down the trail as fast as possible but it isn't. Just ride as you are comfortable.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

sirgringo said:


> ...I've been watching a ton of YouTube videos on skills and various rides and I'm wondering if I'm too old to really get into it? It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?...


There's more to mtb than jumps and stunt stuff. Most of the people I know who "used to ride" did that sort of stuff. One mistake can take out a considerable part of your subsequent riding career, or all of it.

Young guys bounce, old blokes break. That said, it's worth acquiring the skills.

The other approach is more emphasis on adventure than thrills. There's a huge world out there that most people never get to see, and the beauty is it's almost all accessible by bike (unless you have restrictive laws).

Whichever route you take, it's better than not doing it.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

The only reason it is too late is if you have health issues that keep you off the bike. I've ridden with guys in their late 60's that ride better than lots of people half their age. Have fun and it'll keep you young.

One thing to remember - experts always make difficult things look easy, no matter what sport you are talking about. Flying through the air and taking huge drops is not remotely as easy as experts make it look.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

What do you mean by "really get into it"? 

If you plan to ride a bike within your limits, practice at skills, and see where it takes you, then no. If you mean become a pro, and get paid to race and make videos ripping, then yes, probably.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I started riding mtb at 47 about 10 years ago. Started with a low-end bike & upgraded when my skills passed what the bike could support. I think I'm about ready to upgrade again.

Word of advice:
Don't try to keep up with younger riders with better skills on better bikes. That's a formula for injury. If they don't have patience to wait, find another group or go solo.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> I know a couple of guys who started mountain biking a bit older than you and they rip!


Me too. May they RIP.


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> Me too. May they RIP.


Buzzkill! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Started at 47 couldnt ride for a while then got back at 48, most of the riders in my area are around that age. I usually ride alone or with a buddy. I like alone because I can pace myself and practice a particular section. 

All I can say is Im hooked. 😊 👍


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Started at 47 couldnt ride for a while then got back at 48, most of the riders in my area are around that age. I usually ride alone or with a buddy. I like alone because I can pace myself and practice a particular section.
> 
> All I can say is Im hooked. ? ?


Yeah, I'll probably do most of my initial riding solo just to build up some stamina and getting familiar with my bike. I don't think I know another person who rides. There is a bike shop directly across the street from work and every Thursday there is a pretty big group of people that meet there and I think they ride to downtown Houston and back. I may have to look into that but I'm pretty sure they are all on road bikes for the most part.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it's admirable that you want to invest in learning a new sport. To echo others "It's never too late"

I first learned to mtb at 48 so I could ride with my husband: it was a steep learning curve but my motivation was strong. 2 years later I started to learn to dh and after a couple of seasons, I was riding advanced trails. To make riding more interesting we ride year round like on river and lake ice in winter. I volunteer a few hours each month to do trail work and trail advocacy. My skills and confidence grew the more I rode and my interest piques by helping build and maintaining the trails I ride . 

I had a health set back in 2010 (the big C) and despite riding on my good days, I was fatigued, in pain and my strength diminished. I started doing crossfit regularly 3 years ago and my strength and endurance improved tremendously. I even started running. I look and feel healthy.

It helps to ride/train with others especially riders with better skills. You might consider cross training another sport (skiing, ice climbing!, road cycling etc) , plus it gives you another activity to do when the weather is crappy or you can't ride. Added bonus is strength training. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

FWIW any ride is good practice. I now have 2 bikes 1 for around my local rail trails and some road as I can't get to the trails as much as I wish.


----------



## Nev (Jan 30, 2004)

No.
Ride your bike.
I'm 52.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

What they all said ^ I started at 49 and am having a blast. I'll never be half as good as most of the people in the videos, and I don't care. I'm having fun....well except for that crash thing, but it comes with the territory and I accept that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2016)

Everyone over 50 is thinking "Man, I wish I was still 48. I was really tearing it up back then." It's never too late to start. I'm doing 54 miles of gravel this weekend (to celebrate my 54th birthday with the Fargo) and still get excited to find a new trail. I have started taking the "less air" line, but with two bad shoulders (from arthritis) a crushed disc (from work) and a bone spur in my wrist (might actually be from riding) I think that's the wisest thing to do to prolong my riding.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

sirgringo said:


> I will be turning 48 in November. I live in the Houston, Tx. area.
> A few days ago a traded an old laptop that I no longer used for an old MTB that was getting used either. It's a 2000 Kona Blast and it is in great shape.
> It's at the LBS now getting a complete tune up, chain replacement, and new cables.
> I've been watching a ton of YouTube videos on skills and various rides and I'm wondering if I'm too old to really get into it? It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?
> ...


I had a buddy that I rode throughout the 2000s with who was in his mid-50s when I started riding with him: he could keep up with any of us in our 30s, and often had better tech skills than we did. This is from XC to Whistler.

The takeaway? Just ride and enjoy, get to the level you want to be at and don't worry about numbers.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

*it's all relative*

"..... It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?...."

I am 54 and started riding three months ago... it is never too late...

Unlike many of the riders in the videos, your pre-frontal cortex should be fully developed and functional. Using this part of your brain will allow you to experience all the same thrills and adrenaline rushes as those in their 20's while avoiding the insane s#%t those crazy kids are doing!

I use my brakes a lot, try to practice my skills at home and don't take stupid chances. I still manage to bleed on just about every ride but it's the most fun I have ever had with my pants on.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

54 now started at 52. you're only as old as you feel mentally. The only thing that sucks is if you get hurt it takes a lot longer to recover.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

You're not at all too old. I started at age 45. I'm 61 approaching 62 and riding more than I ever have.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Look up Grif the Mountain Bike Geezer. He started after 60 and I have the pleasure to know him.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

When you go pick up the bike get the shop to fit it to you, at least the basic stuff. Depending on how it was set up BITD you may want a shorter, taller stem and get the saddle height and attitude right. Might want one of the newer friendly saddles. Your butt is going to hurt for a while until you get used to riding. Get a decent helmet, gloves and some kind of padded shorts. Hopefully the bike size is right for you. 

Don't fall for the bro-paganda that drives the bike industry, you can have a blast on that bike without ever having a tire leave dirt or railing big berms or dropping off cliffs, and you don't need 6 inches of travel or 1x11 speeds or any of the latest stuff.

Get out and ride, don't do stuff you aren't comfortable with and have fun. What else can we do at our age that makes us feel like we were 10 again, at least for a little while..


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

bikeCOLORADO said:


>


That's my idea of hell - artificial jumpy, stunty, hardened "rad' trails with wood features like that. What's the hurry? 

But then the sort of guys who like that, have much the same opinion when I take them on one of my rides. What? You don't like dragging your bike up a rock face? Are you sure you won't wade across that wee river, it's only waist deep? Aw, stop moaning, the bog is only up to your knees.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Velobike said:


> That's my idea of hell - artificial jumpy, stunty, hardened "rad' trails with wood features like that. What's the hurry?
> 
> But then the sort of guys who like that, have much the same opinion when I take them on one of my rides. What? You don't like dragging your bike up a rock face? Are you sure you won't wade across that wee river, it's only waist deep? Aw, stop moaning, the bog is only up to your knees.


LOL!

My wife and kids still tease me by saying "Better road ahead!" when I get a certain glow in my eyes. When I get that glow, I usually come home all muddy, or with my legs scratched bloody, or covered in ice. And wearing a big grin. 

It seems I took them hiking through the woods one time, and the game trail I was following gradually disappeared into a swamp. Well, it was a warm day, so I kept right on going, wading into the smelly water. When I heard shouting behind me, I looked around and saw the three of them teetering on the last little bit of dry-ish ground. When I asked what was the matter, they were incredulous. Couldn't I see the nasty swamp I had just walked into? "Yeah, of course I can see it. Isn't it pretty cool?" Followed by my saying "There's a better road ahead!" They chose to stay dry. Obviously, we saw the world a little differently.

So, Velobike, I'm with you. The cool kids can keep their jumps and rad trails. Give me an old goat path to explore instead.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I was 60. You're only too old when they start shoveling dirt on you.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Spinymouse said:


> LOL!
> 
> ...I usually come home all muddy, or with my legs scratched bloody, or covered in ice....


Bloody and muddy, yup. 

In summer a lot of the off piste has shoulder gorse growing over it, so it's a head to tail scratching job. Blood thinners mean I often come home looking like I've done 10 rounds with Freddy Kruger.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

lol,try riding in the desert sometime,almost all the plants are on the hostile end of the spectrum!
yup,that bike park stuff looks sorta fun but not terribly interesting to me except a lot of those runs look like great climbs...but the going down part seems to me to be a lot of point and shoot and skidding around with the rear end locked up...seems more like cajones rather than actual skill involved..cajones with a heaping helping of technology...it sorta reduces mountain biking to a video game...riding trails is great fun but a mountain bike is such an excellent tool for exploring the world....


----------



## CanonBob (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm 54, a professional wildlife photographer, and use my mountain bike as my most valuable scouting tool for new locations. Granted, I've been riding for a long time, but my style has definitely evolved with my age. I do not try to keep up with my 30 year old son who's is an incredible rider and pushes himself every time he goes out. I just ride within myself and love every minute of it. There's no better way to just get out and enjoy the wild. I typically just trail and XC these days, but I love it every time I'm out. As long as you are doing it for yourself, and not trying to impress others or be pushed into things beyond your comfort/physical level....you'll be great at any age in this sport.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Not sure if anyone mentioned if the OP should be sure he's medically OK to start exercising regularly? Starting into this obsession at a later age would probably be pretty cool, us dinosaurs take lots of it for granted that would be fun to discover again.


For me the risk/reward equation is tipped way in favor of waking up with sore muscles but no sprains/tears/broken bones. The big adrenaline rush & purposely cheating death has never been an intentional part of my mountain biking.


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

azjeff said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned if the OP should be sure he's medically OK to start exercising regularly? Starting into this obsession at a later age would probably be pretty cool, us dinosaurs take lots of it for granted that would be fun to discover again.
> 
> For me the risk/reward equation is tipped way in favor of waking up with sore muscles but no sprains/tears/broken bones. The big adrenaline rush & purposely cheating death has never been an intentional part of my mountain biking.


Yep, fit as a fiddle! I've been following this thread and reading all the replies. I've also been watching a bunch of MTB skills videos. Tomorrow I will be getting my bike from the LBS from it's initial tune up and I should be able to get a ride in after work tomorrow evening. I've been doing a ton of research on where to ride and there are a few trails in the Houston area but there are MANY much better trails up in the Texas hill country. Looks like a lot of day trips are in my future!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

sirgringo said:


> Yep, fit as a fiddle! I've been following this thread and reading all the replies. I've also been watching a bunch of MTB skills videos. Tomorrow I will be getting my bike from the LBS from it's initial tune up and I should be able to get a ride in after work tomorrow evening. I've been doing a ton of research on where to ride and there are a few trails in the Houston area but there are MANY much better trails up in the Texas hill country. Looks like a lot of day trips are in my future!


You're going to have a great time!

My wife and I actually bought our first mountain bikes when we lived in Houston (bought them back in 1989) and unfortunately we had somebody climb up to my 2nd story balcony (Fondren/Braeswood area) and steal them both on Christmas Eve/Christmas morning even though they were locked up tight. Insurance covered the loss and we were back in business with two replacement mountain bikes a couple of months later.

Fast forward to 27 years later - we have mountain biked in Texas, Utah, Colorado, California, South Dakota, Minnesota, Missouri, Kansas, Iowa, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Illinois, Michigan, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Wyoming, Austria, Germany, Canada, and have plans to continue our escapades wherever the bikes take us.

Get out there and enjoy. One day at a time...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

I just turned 50 this year. Raced motocross up until 2002. Rode the sofa until 2014 when I started road biking. Started MTB a few months ago. On my good days I can hang with my son and his friends and on my bad days they may have to wait on me for a minute or two. He is 25. I say you are never too old. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

sirgringo said:


> It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?


I would suggest that you ease into the sport and learn all of the fundamentals of mtb'ing as possible. It is a learning curve and anyone can attain them, some faster than others. Build leg strength and cardio and 'try' not to go too fast on the trails. I'll save you some grief and also suggest that you do not 'haul ass' on the trails even after you have confidence and have intermediate level skills. (Your speed will increase over time and once you assimilate the speed and know the trail, it is then when you can open it up)

If you eat it at 20mph on a trail it will be ugly and when your >50 it takes quite a while to recover. (Stay away from loosing blood, scars and a potential trip to the ER which will cost you...$$$).


----------



## handyhannah (Sep 18, 2015)

Im 49. Took beginner mtn bike classes this summer. They have been priceless. I plan on getting a few hours in the saddle so to speak and return for intermediate classes next year.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

nope. never too old.

i found as you get older, my level of thrill seeking is self-adjusting. the thrill is exactly the same as ever, but the activity that gets me that same thrill is less "dangerous".

these days, i clean a difficult climb and i am ecstatic. the downhill on the other side is more calculated and slow..but you get the drift.

one day, i imagine just throwing a leg over a bike without grunting or wetting myself would be a thrill


----------



## CmdrChode (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope - get out there and ride so long as you & your doctor agree you are up for it. Join GHORBA (ghorba.org, the local trails group) to find other riders, group rides, and training. Houston has some decent XC trails and that cover a wide range of skill levels.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

sirgringo said:


> I will be turning 48 in November.


It's not your age, I'm 62



sirgringo said:


> I live in the Houston, Tx


That's the problem! 

photos from last weeks ride.


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

patski said:


> It's not your age, I'm 62
> 
> That's the problem!
> 
> ...


Ugh...you are a mean old fart, aren't ya!!!

Very nice pics. I'll be looking for some Texas hill country trails soon enough I hope.


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

Your not to old to start, but if you ever hear yourself say "Hey watch this..." STOP RIGHT THERE and rethink your next move.


----------



## rustie (Apr 21, 2010)

*Never Too Old*

You seem to have brought all the old farts out of the woodwork. Good advice.
It's not a one dimensional thing, mountain biking.......some people love technical challenges and some love cruising the boonies.......you have to find your own vision......that's what will drive you into swamps or blood sucking plants......or the ER.
Youngsters tend to use a Trial-And-Error kind of learning, cos they are (usually) impatient, strong and fearless. And they heal quickly......usually on their parents health insurance.
Us oldies need to use the modern skills learning method publicized by Lee McCormack.......do the easiest feature 10,000 times before you go on to something harder. Saves a lot of blood and rehab time at the physio!
And, you will wipe out.......thats just Mountain Biking.....it would be boring otherwise.......but it can be manageable, bearable and affordable if you're sensible. Older people tend to have more sense than strength.
But do take note of the physiology. The body DOES change......especially the vascular system.......check out micro-strokes and stay aerobic. Maybe do a cardio treadmill test? Warm up well.......many trails want to start steep uphill immediately. Not good.
Be tricky and use modern technology as much as possible. Why not!
Gravity riding is Money For Jam.........you can have great fun and exhilaration without risking a heart conniption.......you just need to learn a few tricks and invest in lots of padding.
Oh yes........go with platform pedals!
May The Force Be With You.


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

A mere stripling! I started about that age and am still going strong 18 years later. Apart from the sheer fun of speed and flow, riding technical trails and suchlike it is also a very sociable activity and gets you out in to back country and in all conditions. The unexpected benefit was a massive increase in fitness, endurance and general robust good health that followed naturally out of having fun on bikes!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Riding MTB after 50 makes us fitter than 95% of us Baby Boomers out there. My mid-life crisis was simple: the extra 90lbs I carried was slowly KILLING me. The MTB got rid of it all and gave me abs I have not seen since I was 18 years old.:thumbsup:


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Any age younger than dead, you're not too old  One of our local bad-a$$es is 74 years old, and puts a lot of younger folks to shame.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

54 and just broke my arm racing DH at Mammoth -CANNOT WAIT to get back on the bike!! The titanium plate and screws will go the the grave with me a medallion of a life well lived.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DH40 said:


> 54 and just broke my arm racing DH at Mammoth -CANNOT WAIT to get back on the bike!! The titanium plate and screws will go the the grave with me a medallion of a life well lived.


That's one of the disadvantages of a ageing body, it takes sooOOoooo long for stuff to heal. I still get pains from falls nearly ten years ago. I really regret not getting into mountain biking when I was younger but and I plan on keeping doing it for as long as I can.


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

Well, that didn't take long. Literally 5 minutes into my maiden voyage I was working on some wheelies and crashed on the jogging track behind my neighborhood!! Just a scraped knee but I could t help but laugh my ass off thinking about this thread!

The bike rode great though! The tune up really helped. My wheels are now true, brand new chain, cables, rear Shimano brakes, and completely disassembled the drivetrain and lubed it up. It's so smooth and I really enjoyed my ride despite the crash. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sirgringo said:


> Well, that didn't take long. Literally 5 minutes into my maiden voyage I was working on some wheelies and crashed on the jogging track behind my neighborhood!! Just a scraped knee but I could t help but laugh my ass off thinking about this thread!
> 
> The bike rode great though! The tune up really helped. My wheels are now true, brand new chain, cables, rear Shimano brakes, and completely disassembled the drivetrain and lubed it up. It's so smooth and I really enjoyed my ride despite the crash.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, you're going to be trouble.

So you joined this site four years ago but just now got a bike?


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Oh boy, you're going to be trouble.
> 
> So you joined this site four years ago but just now got a bike?


No, when I joined originally I was working in Afghanistan as an IT contractor. On one of my trips home I bought a bike, (Haro Flightline2), but it didn't get ridden much and eventually sold it. I've regretted getting rid of it ever since and have wanted another bike. A couple a weeks ago I had an old laptop I posted up for sale/trade on another site and someone said they had an old mountain bike they wanted to trade for it.
The rest is history and here I am!


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Velobike said:


> There's more to mtb than jumps and stunt stuff. Most of the people I know who "used to ride" did that sort of stuff. One mistake can take out a considerable part of your subsequent riding career, or all of it.
> 
> Young guys bounce, old blokes break. That said, it's worth acquiring the skills.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

sirgringo said:


> Well, that didn't take long. Literally 5 minutes into my maiden voyage I was working on some wheelies and crashed..


We said you're not too old to ride. No one said anything about wheelies ;0)

Balance doesn't improve with age. When I was a kid, flying off jumps was what our bikes were for. Nowadays I can't drop more than a foot without almost crashing. Changed days.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> We said you're not too old to ride. No one said anything about wheelies ;0)
> 
> Balance doesn't improve with age. When I was a kid, flying off jumps was what our bikes were for. Nowadays I can't drop more than a foot without almost crashing. Changed days.


When I was a kid I used to half-pipe, ollie over the front wheel of upside down bmx bikes... now I'm happy to land an ollie... stopped...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> No one said anything about wheelies ;0)
> 
> Balance doesn't improve with age.


You're right, which is exactly why it's even more important to practice balance and coordination exercises as you get older. High consequence big-air stuff may not be the best idea for most but practicing wheelies, bunnyhops, manuals etc. is a great way to keep cycling fun and to also keep the brains synopsis and neurons active.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't worry OP that's nothing, I opened my elbow in what was probably my 3rd attempt at riding... but I fell in the one small piece of concrete about 6' long at the end of the trail 1mile from the car, my front wheel slid under me (f**n sand) and landed hard on the concrete. All I remember is a couple that were riding by and stopped to see if I was ok. Dusted off and off I went. I still fall and usually is a balance issue, not so much going fast but on tech climbs.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> Balance doesn't improve with age.


Though balance doesn't improve with age, I've wondered if it does improve with mountain biking. By that I mean does mountain biking improve a person's sense of balance to somewhat offset the loss caused by aging? I think it probably does.

Just one more reason to ride!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Just one more reason to ride!


-and practice your wheelies (Install flat pedals first)


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> -and practice your wheelies (Install flat pedals first)


Flat pedals and single vision contacts or glasses have been a big boost to my overall experience. Then add dropper posts.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

bitflogger said:


> Flat pedals and single vision contacts or glasses have been a big boost to my overall experience. Then add dropper posts.


And good lights, Gloworm XS/X2 Combo.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Though balance doesn't improve with age, I've wondered if it does improve with mountain biking.


I've been hoping so but I'm not getting much better yet :0( Still fall over.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

chazpat said:


> Though balance doesn't improve with age, I've wondered if it does improve with mountain biking. By that I mean does mountain biking improve a person's sense of balance to somewhat offset the loss caused by aging? I think it probably does.
> 
> Just one more reason to ride!


My balance and mental focus at 52 is sharper than it ever was, at 26. Maybe because I always ride in a fasted state?


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

There is an 80 something guy around here that still rides. He doesn't do big jumps and fast descents, but is still out on the trails.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> My balance and mental focus at 52 is sharper than it ever was, at 26.


I don't beleive you.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't beleive you.


He was probably drinking a lot at 26.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> He was probably drinking a lot at 26.


Or senility is setting in early and he does not remember what it's like to be that age.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Came across this today:

Mrs Calment, the oldest documented human to ever live, chalked up the remarkable age of 122 years and 164 days in 1997.

She greatly outlived her husband, who died at 73, and only gave up cycling when she was 100.

She smoked two cigarettes a day, only giving up five years before her death.

Read more: The body cannot naturally pass beyond a certain life expectancy | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

My balance is OK. I read that balance skills/drills can maintain and improve neural pathways as you age. So at 50 I bought and learned to Unicycle. I also built and play with a balance board.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Now if you can ride the unicycle ON the balance board, you'll be golden.

I occasionally see some guy on a mountain unicycle riding some advanced xc trails. That is amazing.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

My son in law rides unicycles and is pretty good on a slackline. He tied to ride the uni on the slackline. That's a bit over my ambition threshold.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Mrs Calment, the oldest documented human to ever live, chalked up the remarkable age of 122 years and 164 days











Amazing. Doesn't look a day over 121.



chazpat said:


> I occasionally see some guy on a mountain unicycle riding some advanced xc trails. That is amazing.


If fecking pointless!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Old lady strength!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Old lady strength!


I know an old woman who runs an animal sanctuary. Crazy old bat, lives alone with all sorts of animals. Horses, donkeys, a huge pig, goats, cats, about twenty dogs and an assortment of smaller furballs too. She's about four-foot nothing, skinny a rake, but she can chuck a bale of hay on her shoulder and carry it across a field!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Posted only so I can stop seeing the fleshy wound when I scroll through my list of particpated threads.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

50 and doing it.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice roll, good approach!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLUgeqhB3FE/

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Love it, thank you! Rolls and steeps are the good stuff!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Today. Captain Ahab, Moab. Yes. I'm 50. Come out and play.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Me and a couple of mates started about 3 years ago, for something to do when the surf is no good and that is often. One was 48, one was 55 and I was 53.
We now all have FS bikes for the riding Velo hates and fatties for the riding he loves. No bogs though, sand, beaches and limestone tracks for the fatties.
Overall fitness has improved substantially with the riding


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> -and practice your wheelies (Install flat pedals first)


I'm pretty sure that even riding with both wheels on the ground has been good for my balance.


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2004)

*GO for it*



sirgringo said:


> I will be turning 48 in November. I live in the Houston, Tx. area.
> A few days ago a traded an old laptop that I no longer used for an old MTB that was getting used either. It's a 2000 Kona Blast and it is in great shape.
> It's at the LBS now getting a complete tune up, chain replacement, and new cables.
> I've been watching a ton of YouTube videos on skills and various rides and I'm wondering if I'm too old to really get into it? It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?
> ...


Forget about the big air. Enjoy it for the fitness and mental improvement it brings. When starting out, keep the pace somewhat slower, and ride for no-stop longer distances instead of sprints, you'll get the benefits of building endurance and enjoying it more than if you beat yourself up going to hard. If you get involved in group rides, try no to over exert to keep up. Just pace yourself. The speed comes later after frequent riding (2-3 times a week).

Try little (1 foot) drops for jumping over at first when you're ready, watch a lot of videos if needed, and watch other riders who make obstacles that you currently can't do, ask questions about body positioning and timing.

Have fun.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Twimby said:


> Me and a couple of mates started about 3 years ago, for something to do when the surf is no good and that is often. One was 48, one was 55 and I was 53.


Nice night ride last week with the AARP crowd... (55+)

Steep in spots...


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!” A quote from somebody.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^The timing can be a b*tch on that.


----------



## MTB Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

51 now and have ridden all my life, raced in my late 20's and 30's, after numerous injuries/surgeries,( not all due to bike ) riding now is for staying in shape and my mental health. Never too old to start IMO but as everyone knows healing after 40 isn't the same. I ride much smarter now as the thrill and ego boost from getting some nice air is nowhere near the recovery time when I eat it!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

MikeBurnsie said:


> "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!" A quote from somebody.


When I was younger I thought that was a pretty good philosophy.

The problem is I have seen too many people misjudge the period between the grave and having a "thoroughly used up, totally worn out" body, and so spend many years of forced inactivity.

The reality is instead of skidding sideways in a cloud of smoke, it's more likely to be an obese crippled wreck getting tipped out of its wheelchair into the grave....

Look after your bodies folks! 

EDIT:
Just thinking about the live hard/fast people I knew:

Teens and twenties - motorcycle deaths and maimings, accidental overdoses
Thirties - the heavy drinkers started to die from accidents. The stunt types heroes mainly all crippled in some way and forced into inactivity.
Forties - the start of the smokers cancer deaths
Fifties - cardiac deaths and more cancers
Sixties - As for forties and fifties, but random illnesses as well.
Seventies - I look around and realise none of my personal contemporaries are still really active, and my riding friends are all at least 20 and mainly 30 - 40 years younger. Also attending far too many tipping of the miserable remains into the grave events.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Velobike said:


> When I was younger I thought that was a pretty good philosophy.
> 
> The problem is I have seen too many people misjudge the period between the grave and having a "thoroughly used up, totally worn out" body, and so spend many years of forced inactivity.
> 
> ...


Based on what you wrote, I think you can proclaim you have achieved what MikeBurnsie posted; not that you have been reckless with your life, but that you have managed to avoid all the crash and burn you posted above and have lead a full and fulfilling life.

btw, I'm thinking Bart Simpson said that (?)

EDIT: nope, just looked it up, it was Hunter S. Thompson. He committed suicide at 67. I still think Bart quoted him at some point.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

sirgringo said:


> I will be turning 48 in November. I live in the Houston, Tx. area.
> A few days ago a traded an old laptop that I no longer used for an old MTB that was getting used either. It's a 2000 Kona Blast and it is in great shape.
> It's at the LBS now getting a complete tune up, chain replacement, and new cables.
> I've been watching a ton of YouTube videos on skills and various rides and I'm wondering if I'm too old to really get into it? It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?
> ...


XC riding on signle track one path through the terrain....double track is two paths through the terrain...

Absolutely ride safe within yourself, you progress way faster if you are riding rather than recuperating.


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

sirgringo said:


> I will be turning 48 in November. I live in the Houston, Tx. area.
> A few days ago a traded an old laptop that I no longer used for an old MTB that was getting used either. It's a 2000 Kona Blast and it is in great shape.
> It's at the LBS now getting a complete tune up, chain replacement, and new cables.
> I've been watching a ton of YouTube videos on skills and various rides and I'm wondering if I'm too old to really get into it? It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?
> ...


Dude, I started at 48 too! Just ride man, everything will settle in on its own. My first rides on the local trails here made me feel like a major pansies, watching the experienced riders doing their stuff is amazing and humbling at the same time, and the key word is EXPERIENCED. Your not gonna get better admiring your new rig in the garage...get that thing DIRTY. I can't count how many times I've crashed and am seriously considering going full face helmet, because I'm getting faster and more confident on the bike. Mountain biking has been one of them things that I feel will cement how people will remember me by, I love this sport. Just keep riding dude. I'll be 50 next month.  


MTB Dad said:


> 51 now and have ridden all my life, raced in my late 20's and 30's, after numerous injuries/surgeries,( not all due to bike ) riding now is for staying in shape and my mental health. Never too old to start IMO but as everyone knows healing after 40 isn't the same. I ride much smarter now as the thrill and ego boost from getting some nice air is nowhere near the recovery time when I eat it!


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

54, knees are shot, shoulders are shot, back is a disaster and I have a hip that's going out. Cycling is pretty much all I have left (exercise-wise). Rode to work today in 30F weather and will routinely ride the 37 mile round trip two to three times per week all year round. Folks at work keep asking if I'm afraid that I'll ruin my knees/shoulders/hip and I always say "Nope, those you can replace. The heart is a one per person deal."


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been road biking for decades. Didn't get in the dirt until I was 61, I'll be 65 in a week... so 48 isn't anywhere near old. But 2 years ago I shattered my clavicle and the first ride out I clipped a tree and partially tore a couple of rotator cuff tendons. Fortunately not a lot of pain and PT helped a lot.

My advice is to just get out and ride. You'll take some falls, but work yourself up to the tougher sections and walk if in doubt. If you don't think you'll make it you probably won't. That ego doesn't help much a couple of months into rehab when you are older and heal slower.

I have throttled back a bit, especially since I'm surfing again and can't afford to screw up my shoulder, but I still get out there and ride. Was able to get out with our son at San Tan over Thanksgiving and had a blast. Pushed through some sections I shouldn't have but thankfully got through them clean.

Just get out and ride, it doesn't matter what, just get out there. Have fun.

John


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Awesome post...lost 30 pounds walking several miles a day and now ordered a Diamondback Sync'r as research suggested want to get a halfway decent ride. Hope the HT doesn't kill my back but going to give er a shot. 57 years young.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yalerider said:


> Awesome post...lost 30 pounds walking several miles a day and now ordered a Diamondback Sync'r as research suggested want to get a halfway decent ride. Hope the HT doesn't kill my back but going to give er a shot. 57 years young.


Welcome.

On the hardtail, stay loose and relaxed. When you come to a rough section, rise off the seat a little and let your arms and legs absorb the hits as the bike moves under you. Staying on the saddle will beat you up.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Just recently built my hardtail at 54. You'll find the hardtail much more efficient than a FS. I don't really notice it being hard on my body or back. The one thing you'll notice is your legs because they are your suspension. What I do notice is I don't feel as gassed as I did on my FS at the end of my usual ride.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

We don't quit riding because we get old.
We get old because we quit riding.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

My brother started mountain biking at 64 years old, so, no 48 is not too old. Just get out and ride. Don't worry about what other riders are doing, just enjoy yourself!


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

I started at age 48 and have crashed multiple times with one involving a torn crucial ligament in my knee...I've passed the first year crucible, I'm a lifer as far as mountain biking goes, its a lifestyle, and I'm never turning back.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

sirgringo said:


> I will be turning 48 in November.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm too old to really get into it? It looks like a complete blast hauling a$$ through the woods and doing some jumps but I cant help but think this is more of a younger guys sport?


[email protected]@@@CK NO you're not too old. What's amatta wit you?!?!

It looks like a complete blast because it IS a complete blast.

Some people have fun doing yard work, some by walking, some by sitting in a chair knitting. I don't begrudge them for that. I however, need excitement and even a certain level of risk to make things fun and interesting. The day you're ready to sit in a nursing home, watching gardening shows, taking mid-day naps, eating soft bland food and going to bed at 4 PM...that's when you're too old to mountain bike.

Until then, get on that steed and RIDE. Ride like you've only got one life, because you do in fact have only one life.

I'm also 48. I've had back surgery, two elbow surgeries, and a leg injury that ended my career in the Marine Corps. On paper I sound pretty beat up. However, I can work around the injuries. I also bench press as much as I did when I was in college, I ride a mountain bike, sometimes I sky dive, I hunt, I fish, there's no end to the list.

At 48 years old you're roughly halfway through your life. Reflect on the first half, and determine how you want to live the second half.

When you're old and on your death bed would you rather lie there regretting all the things you wished you'd done when you had the health to do them? Or would you rather regale the nurses with stories of all the badass crazy sh!t you did right up until "last month"?

I'm gonna have the nurses in disbelief, doubled over in laughter. If I'm really lucky I might talk one of them into slipping me a viagra and a rum and coke. Now...I'm off for a ride.

Report back to us shortly, and you'd better have a story about riding.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

sirgringo said:


> Well, that didn't take long. Literally 5 minutes into my maiden voyage I was working on some wheelies and crashed on the jogging track behind my neighborhood!! Just a scraped knee but I could t help but laugh my ass off thinking about this thread!


Dat's what I'm talkin bout! The first of many. I applaud your effort because I know there are legions of tame 48 year olds out there who will wonder "why is he trying to learn how to ride a wheelie?" Those people suck. They are boring and living unfulfilled lives. You on the other hand are the dog who left the porch to join a wolf pack.

Pain doesn't hurt nearly as much as boredom.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Well, I'm 49 now and started riding at 44. Still feels like I've just started riding as far as passion and excitement about getting a good ride in goes. My lovely wife even agreed to move up my 50th birthday "dream bike" purchase by a year so I could start ripping on a great bike for an extra year of my life! 

Now if only my skills would increase at the same rate as my passion for biking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

HawkGX said:


> Now if only my skills would increase at the same rate as my passion for biking...


Great passion with little skill is better than great skill with little passion.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

muddytire said:


> I also bench press as much as I did when I was in college, I ride a mountain bike, sometimes I sky dive, I hunt, I fish, there's no end to the list.


Do you snow-board naked?


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Do you snow-board naked?


No, but only because there's no snow where I live.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

muddytire said:


> No..


Guess there is an end to the list then? ;0)

Just pulling your chain dude, you're much more active than I am.


----------



## Stepford (Feb 4, 2017)

This thread hits home for me. After decades of road biking and easy non-technical trail riding just got my first FS bike at 56 - and realized I have no idea how to ride properly. Fortunately my home is surrounded by low-intermediate trails and I have the time to ride 3-4 times a week and slowly figure it out. Unfortunately I'm fully aware of how much longer injuries take to heal as we get older. Just have to be careful...


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Guess there is an end to the list then? ;0)


The list isn't over til they put me in the ground.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Man I thought I was halfway in shape from putting a lot of time fast walking on treadmill. This here sport calls on different muscles and good lungs. I'm just slowly getting in shape riding up and down our private road and getting used to bike. Hope the awkwardness wears off.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Yalerider said:


> Man I thought I was halfway in shape from putting a lot of time fast walking on treadmill.


You were halfway in shape...this is the other half!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

Interesting to return to this thread today with a little more perspective. My 88 year old father-in-law entered hospice care on Thursday. Friday we were in the early stages of a winter storm, winds howling out of the north 20-30 mph, heavy snow fall, generally a crappy day. So I start loading my bike in the truck 'cause screw the weather, I'm not in hospice yet and I can still get another ride in this week.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Forster said:


> So I start loading my bike in the truck 'cause screw the weather, I'm not in hospice yet and I can still get another ride in this week.


I LOVE the attitude.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

At age 50 I got back into mountain biking to rehab an ACL surgery after a 25 year hiatus doing other things. Last summer, in my 60th year, I finished the Tour Divide, 2700 miles in 20 days, which capped my "triple crown" along with the Colorado Trail Race and the Arizona Trail Race. Never let age be a limiter, there are far too many better reasons to quit.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ntmboy said:


> At age 50 I got back into mountain biking to rehab an ACL surgery after a 25 year hiatus doing other things. Last summer, in my 60th year, I finished the Tour Divide, 2700 miles in 20 days, which capped my "triple crown" along with the Colorado Trail Race and the Arizona Trail Race. Never let age be a limiter, there are far too many better reasons to quit.


Wow. Just WOW!
--sParty


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2017)

Forster said:


> Interesting to return to this thread today with a little more perspective. My 88 year old father-in-law entered hospice care on Thursday. Friday we were in the early stages of a winter storm, winds howling out of the north 20-30 mph, heavy snow fall, generally a crappy day. So I start loading my bike in the truck 'cause screw the weather, I'm not in hospice yet and I can still get another ride in this week.


 Father-in-law passed this morning at 2:48. Interesting guy, served in Korea during the war, retired in his forties and became the one of the first (if not the first) USCF Official in Nebraska. He rode through his 60s and his wife commuted to the school she taught at until she retired. Think I'll hit a couple dozen gravel miles tomorrow in their memory.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Sorry for your loss Forster, if I'm not mistaken he suffered from Alzheimer's? I'm thinking we chatted on a thread about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Sorry for your loss Forster, if I'm not mistaken he suffered from Alzheimer's? I'm thinking we chatted on a thread about it.


 Thanks, you've got a pretty good memory, he had non-Alzheimer's Dementia. I don't know what makes dementia one type or the other, but I know in most cases people are either angry or not and he wasn't angry and stayed in good spirits and health for most of the time he was afflicted. At 88 his death can be attributed to the disease or just age. We're just relieved that he didn't suffer long and he died with family in the room.


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> Wow. Just WOW!
> --sParty


So I stopped ridding during my early 30s, after finishing medical school and returning to NYC. Got married real late, age 49, had my first kid. Inspired by 2 cross country drives, I decided I wanted the rest of my life to be about the great outdoors. Have always worked out, but decided to hit the cardio hard. By age 52 had gotten into best shape of my life and moved to Colorado. I haven't looked back. I turn 57 in one week. I work out 5-6 days a week in am before work, and once it gets warm, I'm in the rocky moutain foothills hitting the trails every weekend, as well as hiking with my wife and kids every chance we get. On Monday's back at work I see people who look like their best moment during the week is a drinking beer while watching TV, and I almost feel guilty about how much fun I'm having in my 50s, and how awesome I feel. My point is that if your in your late 40s - your a mere youngster! Eat right, get good sleep, train embrace a hard as nails bad -ass attitude, and Go for it.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Love to mtb. 53 and still act and think young.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Forster said:


> Thanks, you've got a pretty good memory, he had non-Alzheimer's Dementia. I don't know what makes dementia one type or the other, but I know in most cases people are either angry or not and he wasn't angry and stayed in good spirits and health for most of the time he was afflicted. At 88 his death can be attributed to the disease or just age. We're just relieved that he didn't suffer long and he died with family in the room.


Sadly, these subjects stick with you when others are living a similar situation. I can tell you that your posts about him have given me some hope that Mom will continue to be her sweet and funny lady she still is today. I'm sure if the anger side was involved this would be 1000x harder to deal with, but like your FIL she is always happy, almost like a happy kid so Thanks for sharing those posts with his antics. Wishing you guys the best!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Age Nothwithstanding...*

Never too old. I'm 53 and gets shamed regularly by a 64-year-old single speeder and 85-year-old e-bike MTB rider. Our rides are very technical....and these two "oldies" just KILL IT. They assured me I can ride till I drop...


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

At 59 I was still taking Mt Biking trips to W Va and Geo Washngtin Nt forest. 20-30 mile rides with 3,000' of climbing were norm. At 61 I developed Cardiac arrhythmia from Lyme disease and that put an end to Big Mountain Riding. Now I have a pacemaker and do most of my riding on the road.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

How old will you be in ten years if you don't ride?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2017)

dave54 said:


> How old will you be in ten years if you don't ride?


 You never get a day older than the day your heart stops beating (no matter what stops it from beating).


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

dave54 said:


> How old will you be in ten years if you don't ride?


That's a signature right there 👍


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

dave54 said:


> How old will you be in ten years if you don't ride?


I'm 67 now. In ten years, if I don't ride, I'll be dead


----------

